

In praise of the extremely ugly and highly functional corporate website - franze
http://qz.com/26681/in-praise-of-the-extremely-ugly-and-highly-functional-corporate-website/

======
DGCA
Please excuse the meta but I see articles from quartz and, while I won't
comment on the content, their UX is awful for me. Am I alone here? Articles
will often not load properly (this one loaded to an article about the BBC),
and stuff moves that shouldn't be moving. I feel like qz is built to piss me
off. Running Chrome, if that matters.

~~~
Evbn
Ironic considering the content of the article is in praise of simply
functional design.

